# Ya liubliu kokot



## childlike

What does it mean "ya liubliu kokot"?
I guess is russian but I'm not sure.
Thank you.


----------



## tkekte

I like kokot... whatever this "kokot" may be.


----------



## childlike

Thank you :]

Kokot seems a name, but it wasn't write with capital letter, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Crescent

childlike said:


> Thank you :]
> 
> Kokot seems a name, but it wasn't write with capital letter, so I'm not sure.



I agree with tkekte in both ways: that it does mean ''I like kokot'' and that personally, I have no idea what ''kokot'' means. 
Are you sure that's the correct spelling, _childlike_? Maybe it should be ''Ya luiblu *kompot*?'' 

That would make much more sense to me.


----------



## Jana337

This is probably totally irrelevant but it is a very, very vulgar word in Czech.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, this word is simply non-existent.
Yes, 'kompot' immediately came to my mind, but after a second I thought that it might as well be 'kokos' (coconut).


----------



## childlike

xD
I'm sure is "kokot"
maybe is just not a russian word
I don't know!


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> In Russian, this word is simply non-existent.
> Yes, 'kompot' immediately came to my mind, but after a second I thought that it might as well be 'kokos' (coconut).



Oh, yes, that's a good idea, Etcetera! I completely agree: it could indeed have been ''kokos''.  But, as we say: каждому своё. 
Although I like coconuts too! 

The thing that we musn't forget, however, is the fact that _childlike_ seems sure that it's definetely ''kokot''.


----------



## Etcetera

It's not a Russian word, then.


----------



## childlike

That's kinda confusing xD
but I'm pretty sure kokot is a name


----------



## tkekte

Jana337 said:


> This is probably totally irrelevant but it is a very, very vulgar word in Czech.


What does it mean. :-D


----------



## papillon

We'll spare Jana having to explain this. That's what Wikipedia is for, this virtual cornucopia of useful information! Here.


----------



## Q-cumber

> Kokot
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kokot can be:
> Franciszek Kokot, Polish nephrologist and endocrinologist
> Manfred Kokot, East German athlete
> Aleš Kokot, Slovenian football (soccer) player
> former castle in present day Slovakia, see Kokot (castle)
> Polish village, see Kokot (Poland)
> former tower of the Czech castle Choustník
> former Croatian magazine, see Kokot (magazine)
> kokot, a Czech and Slovak profanity that means penis



Another variant that comes to my mind: perhaps Russian letter "х" (h) was mistakenly interpreted (represented) as "k". Then the word would be "хохот" (laughter). 

"I love (like) laughter". Still sounds weird, but anyway...


----------



## Laoserge

Well, instead of guessing I'd ask _childlike _to give (or to hint at as the case may be) the origin of the phrase: whether it was a written/spoken presentation... May be it is a mixture of languages. Or - how do they say in Czeck 'I like something'? : )


----------



## Etcetera

childlike said:


> That's kinda confusing xD
> but I'm pretty sure kokot is a name


It should be a feminine name, then. Because if it were a masculine name, the phrase would be "Ya lyublyu kokot_a_".


----------



## papillon

Kokot can be компот, капот, катод, рокот, кокос or even a badly misspelled фейхоа. Not to stifle this lively exchange, but how 'bout we put this thread to rest? I think Childlike got his answer in post # 2:


> I like/love kokot... whatever this "kokot" may be.


 and seems to be satisfied with kokot being a person's name.


----------



## tkekte

s/o/a/g


----------



## Etcetera

papillon said:


> I think Childlike got his answer in post # 2:
> and seems to be satisfied with kokot being a person's name.


I guess it's us being curious to know what can this mysterious "kokot" be.


----------



## cajzl

I have found:

*Кокот* из шампиньонов 
*Кокот* с грибами и сливочным соусом 
*КОКОТ* ИЗ СЕМГИ С КРЕВЕТКАМИ 
etc.

What does it mean?
(loan word from French - _cocotte_?)

I know that *kokot* (written with the hard yer at the end) means петух in Old Slavonic.


----------



## tkekte

Yay, so it's food.  Cheers, cajzl.
http://www.gurmania.ru/img/articles/product/kokotizsemgi.jpg
http://www.edimdoma.ru/pic/gurmans/bulgakov_2.jpg
Весьма неаппетитно выглядит!


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you, Cajzl.


----------



## Crescent

cajzl said:


> I have found:
> 
> *Кокот* из шампиньонов
> *Кокот* с грибами и сливочным соусом
> *КОКОТ* ИЗ СЕМГИ С КРЕВЕТКАМИ
> etc.
> 
> What does it mean?
> (loan word from French - _cocotte_?)


Actually, that is a very interesting point that you raise there, Cajzl! The French equivalent ''cocotte'' (female) and ''coco'' (male) is a form of endearment, translating into English as something like ''darling'', ''dear'', ''honey'' or even the more widely spread American term ''hun''.
However, it can also mean (perhaps in a slightly _archaique_ way)  ''tart'' or ''slut''. 

But if Childlike claims that it is a name..


----------



## Kolan

*Cocotte* ещё означает *кастрюлю* во французском. (в Квебеке, по крайней мере).


----------



## Crescent

Kolan said:


> *Cocotte* ещё означает *кастрюлю* во французском. (в Квебеке, по крайней мере).


*Kolan*, 
Да, я тоже слышала, что одно из значений _cocotte  - кастрюля_. А ещё, мне понравились "цыпочка" или "милочка". 

Но, что, Вы хотите сказать, что перевод оригинальной фразы Childlike "Я люблю kokot'' -_ Я люблю кастрюли_? 

Оригинально, ничего не скажешь!


----------



## tkekte

Это еда такая была... я же картинки показал. :/


----------



## Athaulf

Jana337 said:


> This is probably totally irrelevant but it _[kokot]_ is a very, very vulgar word in Czech.



In Croatian _kokot_ means _cock_, but only in this sense.  It has no other meanings, and there is nothing vulgar about it whatsoever. I wonder if these words are cognates.


----------



## tkekte

Highly likely.


----------

